# sick baby cockatiel



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a sick little tiel, its approx 12 to 14 days old

It has a yeast infection that is improving when i use a mix of water and apple cider vinegar to clean the area, but i suspect it also has sour crop as the crop is getting air in it when fed, 
the crop overnight appeared to be empty but still its getting the bloated look at feed times (i feed based off 10% of the body weight) 

I have also noticed that now it has stuff bubbling out of his nose when he is sleeping. when awake he still appears strong and will easily eat at feeding time

I dont want to lose this little guy and need any advise on what i can do for it

I have been giving pro biotics in the feed to try to boost it

please help


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You can take a look at Srtiels website maybe that will help, http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html. Also there is her photobucket that has some awesome info on it too, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other birds/Babies in Trouble/. Otherwise the only other thing I can recommmend is seeing an avian vet, I do hope your baby makes it!!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

yes ive been on susannes site i will look at the other one thankyou, there is no avian vet till they open tomorrow here
thankyou


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree, sounds lke a visit to the vet is in order! Hope your baby makes it


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw, poor baby. I agree, bring the baby to the vet and make sure it eats and it warm.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Susanne has an article on yeast problems in babies at http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/yeast-problems-with-babies.html I hope your little one makes it!


----------

